# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  بعَد غِيآبَ تطَورآت عَدستي =) .,

## اسيرة شوق

هآي  :bigsmile: 
كَم سسسسسنهَ صآر لَيي مآدخلت  :weird:  
آخبآركم وآخبآر المنتدىآ . ,  :amuse:  

مقتطفآت من عَدسسسسسستي بعَد تطور ^^ ., 

قًطرآت مآءَ . , 



قمَر 


وردَه 


قطرآت مآء على تفآحه


مآء وتفآحه 


كآميرتي =) . , نيكون 



لآحدَ يسستحي =). , تفضلوآ 




بدون زوم




آنشآء الله يجبوكمَ ., وآبنتظآر الأنتقآدآت =)

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (10-01-2010), 

ورده محمديه (10-01-2010), 

الفجر 110 (10-07-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (10-02-2010)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*  
*ماشاء الله ..تبارك الرحمن* 
*مبدعه كما كنتي’وبتقدم ابداعي  وتطور رائع* 
*تسلم اناملك من كل سوء* 
*وسلمت تلك العدسه..*
*عساك ِعلى القوه و الى الامام*
*تحياتي لكِ..*

----------


## كبرياء

*قطرآت المآي ع التفاحتين الحمرآ والخضرآ خيآل ..* 
*مرره مره عجبووني ..!*
*تسسلم الأنـآمل السووكره يآ شووق ..* 
*وأن شآلله آخر الغيبآت ..* 
*ماننح ـرم جديدك ..* 
*سلآإم*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم |~

ماشاء الله !!

يتراوى لي أول مرة اشوف تصويرششش 

مررررررررررررة روعة 

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد :$

يجننوآ بقوة ~

تسلم الايادي ؛ والعدسسسة 

ننتظر جديدك يامبدعة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اسوووووووووور زمااااااااان عنش 
وينش 
ما شاء لله 
كنتي مبدعة 
ولازلتي 
ولكن ازددت تقدما 

الى الأمام اسور*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آهلييين اسووره*
*افتقدناااكِ كثييير* 
*آخر الغيباات يارب...*

*تصوووير آبدااع وتقدم رآاائع*
*عجبتني الصور مررره خصوصاً الورده والتفااحه*
*يلا لاتحرمينااا ابداعكِ الجميييل*
*وبانتظار كل ماتلتقهُ عدستكِ الراآاقيه*
*دمتي بـووود*

----------

